# Dogs are chewing their bed



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

How old are they now? I can remember years ago, my Mom made my two goldens nice beds and we came home to them both chewed up really bad. After that they didnt get a new bed for years. The only thing I can think of is Bitter Apple.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Molly did the same thing with her dog beds when she was younger. We bought two and she destroyed them both! So we tried giving her a blanket instead and she LOVES it! The soft ones like that: 










Maybe you could try?


----------



## G Olden (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions folks - i think i'll try the blanket idea first,and see how long the corners last!:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Bitter Apple
Bitter Orange
Yuck
Original Yellow Listerine

Or, no bed 'til they're past the chewing phase!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merlin didn't have a real bed until he was 1-1/2 yrs old. Towels and blankets worked well until he could be trusted.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Rookie couldn't have a bed when he was younger because he tore them apart liked stuffed animals. When he was two, he was able to have a bed without destroying it. And then all of a sudden, he started chewing on his bed again and pulling out the stuffing. I recently replaced his old plush-covered bed with a Kong chew-resistant bed. It's just a typical pillow bed, but it has a nylon cover instead of a plush one. So far, so good.


----------

